# Nifty trick I've learned about Rockler



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Wasn't sure where to post this, or even if it would be appreciated, but this sounded like the best place.

Not sure how many of you deal with Rockler. I find they are high on some things regularly but they do get some good sales going and have some things at as good a price as anywhere. Service has been excellant and fast shipping so far. Big con though is their shipping charge. Well, if you get on their computers good side, you may get lots of free shipping offers. From what i've heard not everyone gets the same offers from Rockler. Some may get one offer, and others another. Their computer seems to spot our behaviors.

First off, If you don't have a free ship offer from Rockler, check thru Amazon, often you can buy from Rockler thru amazon and get free shipping when you can't directly. The 2nd trick I've learned is if they have something you need, put it in your cart, and than leave it there for awhile. It drives their computer nuts. You have to have a account with them of course, or you can't do that, but if you do the computer will go nuts spamming you trying to get you to buy that thing. After about a day and a half and 3 or 4 spams it will probably send you a free ship code.

Hope that helps someone out there.

And FYI, free ship always demands at least a $25 order. Not hard to do for us guys.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Ha.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I find it easier to google a free shipping code.

The amazon approach works too though; I've used that a few times.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a nice thing to know. Thanks for the tip.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

The biggest complaint I have with Rockler is when they send out a flyer for an in-store sale, they hardly ever have enough of key products by the time I get the flyer so when I go there or call to check stock they are out. As I do not live close to a store it usually takes me a day to plan trips. You are correct; the freight policy is a big factor and now with the Internet tax Legislation, if it passes, just adds another bottom line cost.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I get the free shipping emails constantly. I've even joked to my wife "Uh oh, this e-mail says today is the last day of Rockler's free shipping…until tomorrow."


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I too almost always have free shipping from some offer. After a few months without ordering anything, I am sure to get a letter in the mail offering a few months of free shipping as well as expressing concern for my well-being, or at least the well-being of my credit card.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

Pretty slick trick. I'll have to keep this in mind next time I order from them. Now I can give my brother a break delivering my purchases since he lives close to one.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

The last time I wanted a free shipping code from Rockler, I called them and asked for one


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I always surf the web with over a dozen open tabs, even though I may not click on certain tabs for days or weeks. When I shut down the web surfer I do NOT close all of those tabs. So, every time I fire up the web surfer, these open tabs all have to "connect" to each website to load. This might be another way of pinging them. Just a thought.


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

I always see the Rocker items on Amazon, but never free shipping. I have Amazon Prime, and the Rockler products always says "Note: $7.99 shipping when purchased from Rockler Woodworking and Hardware. Not eligible for Amazon Prime."


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

That's an interesting idea and made me laugh, anyway. The same online store software is often used by other businesses, so it might be worth a try with other sellers as well. I never order from Rockler, though, since I live 6 miles from one.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe my experience is different from other people by I find my local Rockler to be pretty decently stocked. I usually go buy stuff there instead of through the website because on the website you can't combine free shipping with any of the discount codes, whereas if you just drive over to the store, you can avoid shipping and claim the 20/25% discount. Those coupons seem to be in the flyers for most months (not this month though). The guys in there don't even bother asking for mine, they just scan it in. In the months where there isn't a local discount I usually just don't buy anything.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

*The guys in there don't even bother asking for mine, they just scan it in.*

After I found out they do this at Kohls (just tell them to scan the 20% coupon on the register), my wife and I felt like we'd been overpaying for years.


----------

